# Trivia 9/9



## luckytrim (Sep 9, 2019)

trivia 9/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Of the 3 million soldiers in the Civil War, 1% were regular  army, 9% were
draftees or substitutes**, and the rest were  volunteers.

1. We call the game 'Checkers' : What do the British call it  ?
2. Who was the world's first Afro-American Heavyweight  Champion ?
3. A coffee drink prepared with equal parts of espresso, hot  milk and firm 
milk froth,the name is derived from a group of friars.  
Question is, how do you spell it ?
4. Definition;
An impromptu portrayal without rehearsal or  preparation...
5. In France what sort of critter is a  Grenouille  ?
6. While Joseph was imprisoned in Egypt, he interpreted the  dreams of two 
men. The first was a cupbearer and the other was  what?
  a. - Pickpocket
  b. - Pharaoh
  c. - Baker
  d. - Jailer
7. While touring Birmingham in England, you are urged to visit  the 
campanile, said to be the largest in the world. What is a  campanile?
8. What three countries make up the largest of Britain's  islands ?
  ** Substitutes were soldiers that were paid to take the place of a drafted rich person...


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Aztec Mythology, the Gods of Drunkenness are   Rabbits.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Draughts
2. Jack Johnson
3. Cappuccino
4. improvisation
5. Frog
6. - c
7. A Bell tower
8. England, Scotland and Wales

TRUTH !!
Once upon a time, as all good stories begin, there was an  Aztec Goddess
named Mayahuel. One night she shared a night of passion with  Patecatl, the
God of healing and fertility (she should have got some clue  from that
really). He was also a Pulque God and the discoverer of  peyote.
The result of this union was 400 rabbits. In Aztec mythology,  they are known
as the Centzon Tototchin, 'The Gods of Drunkenness'.   In  order to feed her
brood, Mayahuel was blessed
with 400 breasts, from which flowed pulque.
Pulque was reserved for the elder people of the tribe, as the  young couldn’t
handle its potency. As a note of historical interest, it is  also said that
it was used to “ease the pain” of sacrificial victims – I  think it would
take a pretty heavy sedative to numb that kind of pain, so it  gives you some
idea as to the strength of this elixir.
As you can imagine, they all loved nothing better than  mischief and
merry-making. There is a fairly sad ending to all this  debauchery though.
One day, the rabbits made the mistake of killing  Huitzilopochtli, who was
the mother of the God of War and the Moon, and he showed no  mercy. He
embarked on a rampage, decapitating some, ripping out the  hearts of others,
and generally going berzerk until all of the Centzon Tototchin  were dead.
The myth of this bloodbath is also thought to have been how  the Aztecs came
to justify their ritual human sacrifices.


----------

